
A full meal of Soylent can now be delivered to your door for $1 - joeyespo
https://soylent.com/blogs/news/a-full-meal-of-soylent-can-now-be-delivered-to-your-door-for-1
======
Someone
No, it can’t. You can get 100 for €100. In addition, the check-out talks of
shipping costs. I didn’t check whether those might be zero for ‘normal’
addresses.

------
notadog
Note that this is not for the liquid Soylent drink, but for the powdered
version of Soylent.

